# Fischertechnik Band mit kleiner SPS



## shrimps (24 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
muss mich mal wieder von einem Modell trennen:

Fischertechnik Förderband
mit Beckhoff BC9000 als SPS.
I/O:

KL1408 
+ Nockenimpuls Motorantrieb
+ Industrie-Sensor
+ 2x Lichtschranke

2 x KL2114(1xFrei)
+ 3-Farben-LED
+ 2xFinder-Relais(Motorsteuerung)

Step-Down Spannungswandler mit Anzeige für Motor

KL9010 Endklemme
Diverse Kleinteile, reste Fischertechnik
Ohne Netzteil


Alles zusammen für VB 190 zzgl. Versand (ca. 10,-)

Anbei 2 Bilder und 1 Video

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## shrimps (6 November 2018)

Ibims...
Da es hier keiner haben will / mag, geht es in den nächsten Tagen in die Bucht.
Grüße
Shrimps


----------

